# Typ2 + Ileostomy!!



## Bob C

Hi - I'm Bob C - New subscriber but have been Type 2 for about 18 months. Trouble is I have an iIleostomy so my GP is very reluctant to give me any medication so I'm trying to get by on Diet/Exercise only. Struggling a bit and can't get the bloods into single figures. Any fellow Type 2s out there with a similar situation -I could do with some tips please!!


----------



## Alan.tnh

Hi Bob and welcome to the forum,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi Bob!  There are some great people on here who will be able to help you.  All I can say is try to reduce your carb intake.  Carbs turn to sugar in our bodies and raises blood sugar.  So that means cut down (or avoid) white bread, potatoes, pasta & rice.  Even wholemeal versions aren't great, but some people are fine with them as long as it's a small portion.


----------



## Bob C

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Bob!  There are some great people on here who will be able to help you.  All I can say is try to reduce your carb intake.  Carbs turn to sugar in our bodies and raises blood sugar.  So that means cut down (or avoid) white bread, potatoes, pasta & rice.  Even wholemeal versions aren't great, but some people are fine with them as long as it's a small portion.


Hi Mark - The problem is I cannot tolerate brown/wholemeal bread and if i cut out potatoes,pasta etc there is no real alternative that does not cause major problems with the ileostomy, that's why I need some tips from someone in a similar position who just might have an answer!


----------



## Lynn Davies

I have just googled iIleostomy to see what a recommended diet is. It cuts out potato, rices and some breads depending on the position of the 'cut'.

I am afraid I have no ideas to help and would suggest an appointment with a specialist dietitian would be your best and safest way to go.

I hope you get some help with your dilemma.

*steps rapidly out of room!*


----------



## Bob C

Hi Lynn - Been the route of dieticians - all of which turned out to be a waste of time - one even suggested I could eat as many bananas as I wanted to - When I told the GP he went ballistic!! Having lost over 3 metres of the system diet needs to include 'bulk' to slow the digestive process - hence the problem of bread / spuds etc!! - Thanks for trying anyway


----------



## Lynn Davies

Oh right- short end of the pipe work!  Very difficult to know what to say.  With the restrictions on a diabetics diet and the needs of your also restrictive diet it seems to be near impossible for the two to work together without any medication to help control.

Is there any type of 'sludge' supplement you could get to replace the necessary required bulk?


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Bob, no advice I'm afraid from what's already been said, just wanted to say hi. Hopefully someone will be able to help. X


----------



## Bob C

Thanks to everyone who has replied - Unfortunately the answer was expected - the Ileostomy Association cannot help either! I just find it strange that I appear to be the only one in this predicament - I thought there must be others with similar medical situation - obviously wrong!


----------



## grovesy

I am sure you can't be the only one. Maybes not just any on here at present.


----------



## Carolg

Hi bob c. No advice from me but a big hello


----------



## Amigo

I'm pretty sure you're not the only person in this position Bob but as always, the slightest variation from the norm seems to throw the medics! From everything I've read and heard, an ileostomy can challenge a recommended diabetic type diet and it's frustrating that neither the dietician or Ileostomy Association can help. What about the stoma nurses? They come across all problems related to this including diet. Perhaps they could link you with another person/s in the same position? 

Otherwise it looks like trial and error but I understand your doctor's reluctance to prescribe Metformin because it can cause problems. Doesn't help you with the higher than required levels though!


----------



## silentsquirrel

I would have thought you would have a good case for going straight to insulin - normally Type 2s are taken through various types of medication before insulin is considered, but obviously not appropriate in your case.  If you cannot reduce your figures by D & E alone with the limitations on your diet, it might be worth asking your GP to consider this.
Good luck!


----------



## Linda Sharrett

Hi Bob, I too have an Ileostomy & have recently been diagnosed with Type 2, as a result of following the "High Output Diet for Ileostomy" I am having great difficulty finding the suitable foods to suit each problem. I have spoken to my Stoma Nurse, Colorectal Surgeon, G.P & Diabetes Nurse & all of them are at a loss, not knowing another patient to compare me with. Is this so rare? Did you find a suitable diet to follow ?


----------



## mikeyB

There appears to be an outbreak of new members with ileostomies. All having problems, not surprisingly. Don’t faff about with diabetic nurses or GPs, none of them will have come across this problem before. 

As I advised elsewhere, you need to see a diabetes specialist. And you aren’t type 2 either. Your pancreas is wilting under the pressure of coping with the ostomy diet. It’s an insufficiency of insulin that’s happening, not insulin resistance. The loss of the colonic biome doesn’t help, either. You need insulin, because you can’t change your diet to LCHF, it would be a disaster.


----------



## Linda Sharrett

mikeyB said:


> There appears to be an outbreak of new members with ileostomies. All having problems, not surprisingly. Don’t faff about with diabetic nurses or GPs, none of them will have come across this problem before.
> 
> As I advised elsewhere, you need to see a diabetes specialist. And you aren’t type 2 either. Your pancreas is wilting under the pressure of coping with the ostomy diet. It’s an insufficiency of insulin that’s happening, not insulin resistance. The loss of the colonic biome doesn’t help, either. You need insulin, because you can’t change your diet to LCHF, it would be a disaster.



I am on to it today Mike, thanks for your help & advise.


----------



## Sh4ron

Bob C said:


> Thanks to everyone who has replied - Unfortunately the answer was expected - the Ileostomy Association cannot help either! I just find it strange that I appear to be the only one in this predicament - I thought there must be others with similar medical situation - obviously wrong!


Hello Bob. You are difinitely not alone with this problem. I have had my Ileostomy for 4 and a bit years. Had a nightmare time with diet especially as I have been vegetarian for about 30yrs now. Then to top it, I was recently diagnosed T2. I have suffered in silence and spent my time researching and scouring the internet for diet advice to no avail so if you do manage to find any more info then please share.


----------



## grovesy

Sh4ron said:


> Hello Bob. You are difinitely not alone with this problem. I have had my Ileostomy for 4 and a bit years. Had a nightmare time with diet especially as I have been vegetarian for about 30yrs now. Then to top it, I was recently diagnosed T2. I have suffered in silence and spent my time researching and scouring the internet for diet advice to no avail so if you do manage to find any more info then please share.


It looks like Bob has not been around since this thread was first posted in 2016.


----------



## Ebathome

Bob C said:


> Hi - I'm Bob C - New subscriber but have been Type 2 for about 18 months. Trouble is I have an iIleostomy so my GP is very reluctant to give me any medication so I'm trying to get by on Diet/Exercise only. Struggling a bit and can't get the bloods into single figures. Any fellow Type 2s out there with a similar situation -I could do with some tips please!!


Hello Bob I’m new here and looking for help for my mother who is currently in hospital. She is now going to be dependent on insulin to control her diabetes. She has an ileostomy of 57 years and I am just wandering did you manage to get any help re diet, diabetes and ileostomy...what a combination there doesn’t seem to be any information out there. Thank you all the best


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Unfortunately it is years since either @Bob C or @Sh4ron have visited the forum @Ebathome

I’m not sure we have many members with much experience, other than the ones you have been in contact with already 

There may be some information in these older threads though?









						Search results for query: ileostomy
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




Alternatively you might get some additional information by calling the Diabetes UK helpline on 0345 123 2399


----------



## grovesy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Unfortunately it is years since either @Bob C or @Sh4ron have visited the forum @Ebathome
> 
> I’m not sure we have many members with much experience, other than the ones you have been in contact with already
> 
> There may be some information in these older threads though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for query: ileostomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.diabetes.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively you might get some additional information by calling the Diabetes UK helpline on 0345 123 2399


I have noticed people post in the past but don't  seem to hang around,


----------

